# Allgemeine Fragen



## speddy411 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Da mir bisher immer das Geld und die Erfahrung gefehlt hat mit Dice oder LN2 zu benchen und ich sonst immer nur mit Luft gebencht hab, hab ich jetzt nachdem ich das doch mal ausprobieren will mal ein paar allgemeine Fragen.

Also:

1. Wo krieg ich die Pötte her ?

2. Wo krieg ich Armaflex usw. her (Baumarkt ???)

3. Was ist mit den Spawa´s ? Rauchen die nicht ab so vollkommen ohne ?

4. Benutzt ihr die HW nach dem Benchen wieder oder hält die dann nichts mehr aus und geht bald kaputt ?


So das wars


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. Juli 2009)

Denn Pott musst du dir selber bauen. Aber einer hier im Forum baut die auch. Armaflex bekommt so viel ich weiß beim Baumarkt.


----------



## KvD (11. Juli 2009)

aaaallsoooooooooo:

erstmal sind das alles schon 1000mal gestellte fragen, aber wie extrem-overclocker sind ja ein nettes Volk 

1. Pötte bauen verschiedene Leute, imho die erste Adresse in DE ist Otterauge. Schreib ihn einfach mal einer PN in der Awardfabrik. Andere sind z.B. Besi (Österreich), Duniek (Polen(?)), Kingpin... Mittlerweile gibt es aber wohl auch bei Aqautuning Pots zu kaufen..

2. Einer guter Potbauer legt erstmal ausreichend AF bei, nachkaufen am besten bei ebay 

3. Wenn die die Cpu mit Dice/LN kühlst wirst das ganze PC des Mainboards so kalt, das die umliegenden Bauteile ausreichen gekühlt werden. Legentlich bei einigen AM2/3 Platienen gibt es unter extremen Bedinungen probleme.

4. Ich benche zum großen Teil mit meiner Alltagshardware, wenn man es nicht unbedingt übertreibt hält das Zeug ganz schön was aus. Ausfälle gibt es natürlich immer mal wieder...


----------



## Homer (11. Juli 2009)

Hey,
ich kann mich KVD nur anschließen. 
Ein guter Potbauer aus pcghx ist der8auer
ich weiß aber nicht ob er Armaflex beilegt.

Die beiden Howto haben mir bei meinen ersten Verschen mit Dice (Trockeneis) sehr geholfen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html
Trockeneis / DICE - Turorial / HowTo - AwardFabrik - Forum


----------



## speddy411 (11. Juli 2009)

*Schande auf mein Haupt* *Nicht an SuFu gedacht* *Blöd*


Ok danke für die Antworten auch wenns die hier schon öfters gab 

Trotzdem hätte ich noch ne Frage und zwar was so ein Pott im Schnitt so kostet.


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2009)

1. Pot kannst du bei mir kaufen 

2. Bekommst du auch von mir wenn du bei mir einen Pot kaufst. Ansonsten bei ebay oder Mnzinger Frieser

3. siehe KvD 

4. Ich kaufe mir inzwischen Hardware die ich nur noch zum Benchen verwende. So muss ich meinen 24/7 Rechner nicht mehr anrühren und dieser läuft immer. Früher habe ich auch nur meine Alltagshardware gebencht.

edit: Preise bekommst du nur per PN  Wenn du Interesse an einem Pot hast, schick mir eine.

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## theLamer (11. Juli 2009)

1.) Otterauge (Awardfabrik), oder hier im Forum: der8auer (sehr zu empfehlen - hab auch von ihm gekauft... schreib ihm ne PM)
2.) Armaflex liegt dem Pot bei... ansonsten wie gesagt ebay. Bei OBI und Bauwelt gibt es in Winsen kein Armaflex und auch sonst nirgendwo. Internet ist so ziemlich die einzige Option
3.)Siehe Vorredner... aber auf der Graka solltest du die Spawas schon kühlen: Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...dicepott-auf-der-gpu-um-alles-zu-kuehlen.html
4.) Ich verwende sie wieder... man muss ja nich unbedingt 2V CPU-Spannung geben 
Ansonsten sind eigentlich keine bleibenden Schäden zu erwarten. Wenn du allerdings oft benchst, wird die HW schlechter... also man muss für den selben Takt mehr Spannung setzen und die HW schafft nicht mehr so viel (so wie der8auers E8600... schafft keine 5,5 GHz unter DICE mehr )

Hoffe die ein wenig geholfen zu haben 

EDIT: LOL... wie schnell sind hier denn alle mit posten


----------



## speddy411 (11. Juli 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> EDIT: LOL... wie schnell sind hier denn alle mit posten




Ja geht echt flink...


Gut danke für die Info !

Die PN ist raus und wenn alles bezahlbar ist, werd ich dann sobald ich nen Pot hab auch mal benchen.

Nur eine Frage noch:

Kann ich den Pot dann auch für LN2 später verwenden oder brauch ich da wieder nen anderen für ?


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2009)

Habe dir gerade eine PN geschickt. Meine Pots kannst du generell für LN2 und DICE verwenden.


----------



## KvD (11. Juli 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> 4.) Ich verwende sie wieder... man muss ja nich unbedingt 2V CPU-Spannung geben
> Ansonsten sind eigentlich keine bleibenden Schäden zu erwarten. Wenn du allerdings oft benchst, wird die HW schlechter... also man muss für den selben Takt mehr Spannung setzen und die HW schafft nicht mehr so viel (so wie der8auers E8600... schafft keine 5,5 GHz unter DICE mehr )



imho völliger blödsinn...

die cou wird nicht schlechter sie ist einfach kaputt...

Das wird jedoch nicht durch zu hohe v-core verursacht, sondern durch andere spannungen, besonders v-pll. diese sollte man nicht unbedingt auf Auto lassen...

Mir ist eigentlich nur eine CPU bekannt die wirklich abgebaut hat, und das is Michas (No_name) alter QX9650, alles andere ist einfach durch zu hohe v-pll "kaputt" gegangen...


----------



## Kovsk (11. Juli 2009)

Naja Abbaeun in gerigem Maße findet immer stat bei so hoher Spannung  Mein E86 konnte als ich ihn frisch bekommen habe auch mal 4GHz mit 1,19V primen... heute sind 1,23V 

Aber wenn CPUs plötzlich viel weniger Takt machen sind sie idr durch zu hohe VPll oder VTT kaputt gegangen, bzw stark beschädigt.


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2009)

CPUs bauen wirklich ab. Mein alter E8600 (kein guter) lief anfangs mit 6100MHz. Jetzt macht er gerade noch so 5900MHz


----------



## theLamer (11. Juli 2009)

Eben.
@ KvD: Ich denke, du findest keinen E86er der bei 2V 10x gebencht wurde (mit nicht übertriebenen VTT- und PLL-Spannungen) und die 4 GHz noch mit der selben Spannung wie am Anfang mitmacht?


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juli 2009)

ich gehe davon aus dass das an der elektronenmigration liegt:
wenn eine cpu sich gut ocen lässt kann man davon ausgehen das die elektronen auf ihren bahnen("leitungen") bleiben ohne das fehlberechnungen auftreten, nur leider sorgt eben diese ocen für erhöhte elektronenmigration sodass dadurch die cpu zerstört wird auf lange sicht, genau das ist ja der grund weshalb alle sagen: oc verringert die lebensdauer
aber da finde ich 200mhz nicht so schlimm die sozusagen "verlorengehen"


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Eben.
> @ KvD: Ich denke, du findest keinen E86er der bei 2V 10x gebencht wurde (mit nicht übertriebenen VTT- und PLL-Spannungen) und die 4 GHz noch mit der selben Spannung wie am Anfang mitmacht?



Ja die Masse machts dann einfach. Bei einmaligem Benchen wird man nicht viel merken. Meiner hat 7 Benchsessions hinter sich und wurde ordentlich gequält. Und das merkt man den CPUs dann auch an.


----------



## Kovsk (12. Juli 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> CPUs bauen wirklich ab. Mein alter E8600 (kein guter) lief anfangs mit 6100MHz. Jetzt macht er gerade noch so 5900MHz


Jup, in dem Maße ist das auch normal  Wobei hier Ausnahmen auch die Regel bestätigen... ich denke da an Stummerwinters besten Q820A598, der hat locker schon 10 gar 15 Sessions erlebt und lief kürzlich beim neuen besitzer sogar mit nochmal 25MHz mehr durch den 01er


----------

